# AKV is temporarily sold out for most use years



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Animal Kingdom is sold out for most use years. Anyone wishing to buy there will be placed on a waitlist. *This does not mean the resort is sold out.* It means for the time being they had to curtail the sale of AKV points until the new Kidani Village is completed or until they can scronge up some more points. I think this is a temporary lull and AKV pts will be available soon.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW!  I heard it was selling extremely well.  Great news for Disney.  SSR is still selling though, so people can still buy there until the Kidani part of AKV come up.  I am guessing that should be pretty soon.

When we bought some points recently, they said the only UY available was Dec.  We wanted Sept since we travel in the fall so we got on a wait list.  In 2 days, they had Sept UY points for us and it worked out well.  But I had a feeling then that it was selling fast!

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Mar 16, 2008)

My thinking is they are not moving along with construction the way they should be. I was told Feb for Kadani when we bought and now it is May to June of 2009. I am very upset that there is never inventory when I check for availability. I know you were lucky Kath. Did you reserve at 11 months a day at a time?


----------

